# Getting coverage for more than 6 months overseas



## zxcvbnm (7 Mar 2011)

I moved to the uk 6 montsh ago and as far as I remember they said that they would only insure me for up to a max of 6 months.

Is there anyway I can get covered for irish health care while living in the uk? 

Basically if the worst came to the worst and i needed some serious medical attention/treatment, then I would not want to be here in the uk by myself getting it.
I would obviously prefer to get it in ireland where my family is.


----------



## Mommah (7 Mar 2011)

VHI Global has two levels of cover.
I'm sure if you google it it will give you more info.
Pricy though


----------



## polar (20 Mar 2011)

I checked this out with the insurers when I moved to the UK - have a look here.


----------

